# Sunwing Is Relaunching More Cuba Flights This Winter



## RNCollins (May 16, 2021)

Sunwing Is Relaunching More Cuba Flights This Winter









						Sunwing Is Relaunching More Cuba Flights This Winter - Caribbean Journal
					

Canadian travel giant Sunwing is relaunching more flights to popular vacation destinations in Cuba this winter.




					www.caribjournal.com


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (May 21, 2021)

RNCollins said:


> Sunwing Is Relaunching More Cuba Flights This Winter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting

Hope spring eternal in Canada
Feds shut down 2021 / will see about 2022

Currently
PCR test - 72 hours before landing in Canada
2nd test at airport in Canada
re- entry 3 day Covid hotel stay / $ 1000-2000 per person
14 day quarantine - with 3rd Covid test

Vacationer currently pays for all of the above  / if  still in effect in 2022 - it would be hard to balance a cheap 7 day Cuba AI vacation compared to the above.


----------



## moonstone (May 22, 2021)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Thanks for posting
> 
> Hope spring eternal in Canada
> Feds shut down 2021 / will see about 2022
> ...



Yes, and the option of getting a return flight into a US border town to do a land crossing into Canada to avoid the hotel stay (which is nowhere near $2k/person btw) is not possible for flights from Cuba. 

With Canada's ever growing vaccination numbers lets hope the border opens up this summer or fall. The tourist towns on both sides cant survive much longer.  


~Diane


----------



## bogey21 (May 22, 2021)

When a friend (a US citizen) flew into Cuba many years ago he chose to fly in from Mexico.  Cuban immigration didn't stamp his passport.  Rather they put a piece of paper in it that he had to relinquish when he left Cuba.  He also had a friend in Canada add him to his Visa account so he could have a Visa Card issued by a Canadian Bank.  The whole thing worked like a charm...

George


----------



## Passepartout (May 22, 2021)

It remains to be seen about Cuba's response to Covid, but I'd expect at least politically, U.S./Cuba relationship will return to the way it was during the Obama years. The Castros are gone now, the 'dual currency' economy is winding down. I look for a return to normalcy. 'Bout time!

Jim


----------

